# trip to europe



## 88840 (May 9, 2005)

hi 
jiust a few lines from sunny spain.. stayingat sitges and getting rwady to travel down the coast to portugal eventually. many thanks to voxy for histoll free route to spain

stanbow


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Have a great time Stanbow and I think either your keyboard or your teeth my need some attention.   

Let us know how you get on and take some pics for us poor sods in -7c in UK

Safe and happy journeys to you


----------



## 88840 (May 9, 2005)

thanks pusser was a combination of foreign key board and a little alcohol. just watched real madrid and barcelona in the camp bar (wonderful experience) heading off down the coast in the morning. will post more when we get better internet.

happy travelling 

stanbow


----------

